# samsung galaxy s 4g front cam app help



## exodot (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello,
I'm trying to make a simple app where it uses the front cam to take a pic. The problem is that I just want see the preview or view finder (what ever you call it), also to make it smaller.

can any one help?

here what i got so far


```
<br />
<br />
Camera camera = Camera.open();<br />
Camera.Parameters parameters = camera.getParameters();<br />
parameters.set("camera-id", 2);<br />
camera.setParameters(parameters);<br />
<br />
<br />
```


----------

